# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2016



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Oktober 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2016 ist ab sofort online. Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. November 2016 am Kiosk und ab 28.10. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 12/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmals setzen wir für die Umfrage nun ausschließlich auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 12/2016 [Surveymonkey]<<<*​

Selbstverständlich liest die Redaktion aber auch in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2016)

Eine kleine Probe/Vorschau wäre vorab interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2016)

Moin!

Schau dir das mal an: PCGH 12/2016: Grafik- und Hauptspeicher analysiert - Fehlkaufe vermeiden - Spiele-Blockbuster gepruft - 35 Seiten Tests - Auf DVD: DSA Blackguards 2. Dort findest du auch Vorschau-Bildchen der größten Artikel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Oktober 2016)

OMG , was sehen da meine PauliderMaulwurf-Adleraugen: Den neuen Aquacomputer Next Kühler? Hinter vorgehaltener Hand gab es Andeutungen eines neuen AC Kühlers, aber dass er schon Anfang November aufschlägt ... .  Ich werde meinen Anfitec Drei zwar nicht ersetzen, aber es ist eine sehr gut gewählte Runde - klein aber fein, die aktuellen Speerspitzen.  
Die Platzierungen der einzelnen Kühler bei der Kühlleistung und dem Fließwiderstand sind übrigens erkennbar .


----------



## McZonk (28. Oktober 2016)

Wer der Heute erfolgten Produktankündigung des AC kryos NEXT aufmerksam folgt, entdeckt auf dem ein oder anderen Foto sogar noch  weitere neue Komponenten 

Neu: cuplex kryos NEXT - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe am Samstag das Heft bekommen. 
Die 1060 mit 6GB die ich seit kurzem habe war im alten Heft noch auf Platz 10 im GPU Index.
Im neuen Heft sehe ich sie ist auf Platz 5 vorgerückt, da einige schnelle Karten aus der Liste gefallen sind.


----------



## 1xok (31. Oktober 2016)

Cool, dass ihr euch mal mit Linux beschäftigt. Bin mal gespannt wie eure Bewertung ausfällt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. November 2016)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Samstag das Heft bekommen.
> Die 1060 mit 6GB die ich seit kurzem habe war im alten Heft noch auf Platz 10 im GPU Index.
> Im neuen Heft sehe ich sie ist auf Platz 5 vorgerückt, da einige schnelle Karten aus der Liste gefallen sind.



Damit ist es offiziell ... Die GTX1080 ist nunmehr nur noch ein Gerücht ... Relevanz für die Leistungsindex hat sie nicht mehr (trotz verkürzter Anzahl) ... Da werden sich die AMD-Fans nächstes Jahr ja freuen, da Vega nur noch gegen die GTX1070 antreten muss im bezahlbaren Preisbereich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. November 2016)

Keine Sorge, die GTX 1080 kehrt in Kürze zurück. Im nächsten Heft gibt's wieder die "vollen" 20 Karten im Index.  Bis dahin ist im Verhältnis zu GTX 1070 und Titan X ja vollkommen klar, wo sie landet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (1. November 2016)

Ich werde es mir Morgen wieder am Kiosk kaufen.
Wird wohl wieder das Magazin.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. November 2016)

Wieder ein Linux Artikel (nach dem Dreiteiler) = Magazin-Ausgabe wird gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2016*

Beim RAM-Test, die negative Bewertung bei den zwei Exemplaren ohne Kühlkörper.
Gabs das Minus wegen dem fehlenden mechanischen Schutz?
Bei der Temperatur gibts ja fast keinen Unterschied zu denen mit sperrigen Kühlkörpern.


----------



## Reflexion (2. November 2016)

Gutes Heft, auch wenn ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, wie die Behauptung zu tragen kommt dass die ARCTIC F12 PWM bei wenig Volt nicht störend wirken... meiner Meinung nach sind sie auch bei niedriger (niedrigster) Drehzahl aus 1m noch gut wahrnehmbar/nervend.. silent ist das leider nicht. Dennoch gute Lüfter für einen  sehr fairen Preis, Was mich überrascht, die ARCTIC F12 PWM haben ein ordentlichen Durchsatz selbst noch auf niedrigster Stufe, top. Gewünscht hätte ich mir allerdings noch einen Test/Vergleich mitsamt Corsair Air Series HD120, Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB.
Corsair Air Series HD120Corsair Air Series HD120


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. November 2016)

Wie viel U/min beträgt die "niedrigste" Drehzahl im genannten Fall? Der F12 lässt sich prinzipiell mit unter 300 U/min betreiben. Subjektive Einschätzungen schwanken natürlich, aber man findet eher Leute die ab 500 U/min von "unhörbar" sprechen als Anwender, denen das im Falle des Arctic verbleibende Luftrauschen noch stört. Die Nebengeräusche sind, wie im Artikel erwähnt, auffälliger, würden bei so niedrigen Drehzahlen aber dennoch leicht von anderen PC-Komponenten übertönt werden.

Die HD-Series behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Bislang werden sie nur zu sehr hohen Preisen angeboten und mir wurde berichtet, dass Leistung und Lautheit nicht mit diesem Premiumanspruch mithalten. Damit wären sie (ähnlich den Riing – 140-mm-Test in PCGH 12/2015, Nachwertung in 01/2016) nur für Casemodder attraktiv, von denen aber vergleichsweise wenig Nachfragen nach Lüftertests kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. November 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2016*



Abductee schrieb:


> Beim RAM-Test, die negative Bewertung bei den zwei Exemplaren ohne Kühlkörper.
> Gabs das Minus wegen dem fehlenden mechanischen Schutz?
> Bei der Temperatur gibts ja fast keinen Unterschied zu denen mit sperrigen Kühlkörpern.


Da die Frage zur Ausgabe 12/2016 gehört, habe ich den Beitrag verschoben. Bei RAM-Tests fließt der Kühler in allen drei Kategorien (Ausstattung/Eigenschaften/Leistung) in die Bewertung mit ein.
Bei der Ausstattung geht es darum, ob ein Kühler vorhanden und falls er vorhanden ist, wie aufwendig er gestaltet ist. Wenn ein Kühlkörper mit viel Kühoberfläche verbaut ist, gibt es eine stärkere Aufwertung.
Bei den Eigenschaften geht es darum, wie hoch und breit ein RAM-Modul ist. Je höher/breiter ein RAM-Modul (wegen des Kühlers) ist, desto stärker die Abwertung.
Bei der Leistung geht es darum, welche Temperatur wir bei 1,35 Volt direkt am Modul messen. Je kühler, desto stärker die Aufwertung.

Die Temperaturtests werden im offenen Aufbau durchgeführt, zudem erreicht die Module ein leichter Luftstrom (durch in der Nähe befindliche Lüfter). Im geschlossenen, erwärmten Gehäuse und ohne Luftstrom ergeben sich üblicherweise größere Unterschiede zugunsten der gekühlten Sticks.
Insgesamt hat die Kühlung nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Wertung. Wenn ungekühlte Module auf den hinteren Plätzen landen, dann vor allem deswegen, weil es sich meistens um stark preisoptimierte Produkte handelt, die anderen RAM-Kits auch bezüglich anderer Aspekte wie der Herstellerspezifikation, der Praxisleistung und den Tuning-Reserven unterlegen sind. Zu den wenigen Ausnahmen gehört z. B. GEILs Dragon-Serie.


----------



## captain_drink (4. November 2016)

Hieß es nicht, dass in dieser Ausgabe auch ein Artikel zur CPU-Kern/Threadskalierung enthalten sein soll (so erwähnt im Online-Benchmark zu BF1)? 
Oder wurde das auf nächste Ausgabe verschoben?


----------



## drebbin (7. November 2016)

Mit Platzierungen sah es für die besten drei Artikeln folgendermaßen aus:
1: GTX 8800
2: lohnende Effizienz von Netzteilen
3: GTX 1050

Anmerkungen:
1: Im Einkaufsführer Abteil LCD`s : Wenn ich sehe wie viel Freifläche vorhanden ist (Preis/Refreshrate/Inputlag /Paneltyp) -> könnte man dort noch das Extrafeld für G-Sync/Freesync einschieben? Dieses Direktinfo wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
2: Im Einkaufsführer, Abteil SSD`s: Die Freifläche bei Transer/ IOPS -> Könnte man dort den Platz nutzen um den Controllertyp zu ergänzen?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. November 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht, dass in dieser Ausgabe auch ein Artikel zur CPU-Kern/Threadskalierung enthalten sein soll (so erwähnt im Online-Benchmark zu BF1)?
> Oder wurde das auf nächste Ausgabe verschoben?



Hi,

Eine Thread-Skalierung ist im Heft, allerdings gegenüber den anderen Titeln im Heft (Forza Horizon 3, GoW 4) in etwas abgespeckter Form (insbesondere Frametimes, kein Singleplayer, etc).
Da kommt von unserer Seite aber noch was, spätestens, wenn DirectX 12 ein Update erhält, lohnt sich da mindestens ein genauer Blick. Wann genau das sein wird, kann ich aber noch nicht abschätzen, zudem bin ich grade mit einem guten halben Dutzend anderer Titel beschäftigt.

Aber so oder so, es steht auf dem Plan. Bis dahin versuche ich noch, etwas schlauer aus der CPU-Performance im Multiplayer zu werden, denn hier ist die Prozessorleistung definitiv ein kritischer Faktor.
DICE arbeitet an der Stelle aber auch momentan noch und falls da noch ein (potenziell) gut laufender DX12-Pfad nachkommt,  würde sich so ein Test wirklich lohnen. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## VikingGe (8. November 2016)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Linux Artikel (nach dem Dreiteiler)


Dazu auch ein recht guter, der Vorteile und potentielle Probleme auch mal abseits von schlechten Spiele-Ports beleuchtet. Zum Beispiel, dass man sich mit Hardware von gewissen Herstellern nach wie vor ziemlich ins Knie schießt und man sich leider vorher darum kümmern muss, ob alles unterstützt wird, wenn man es ernst meint. Für potentiell interessierte Nutzer jedenfalls durchaus hilfreiche Informationen, die weder Probleme schönreden, noch in die "ist nicht wie Windows => ist *******"-Falle tapsen.


----------



## captain_drink (9. November 2016)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## marvinj (9. November 2016)

Ich melde mir nur mal kurz zu Wort.
die letzte PCGH liegt schon im Schrank, habe nur die Hälfte durchgelesen und war auch nur mäßig interessant leider.
Interessant war allerdings der Netzteil-Test (Effizienz undso) und der Test von BF1.

Ansonsten war die auch schonmal spannender...
Hab dann kurzerhand die von vor einem halben Jahr rausgekramt, das Special über GTX1070/1080 in mich aufgesogen und mir dann die GTX1070 Phoenix Golden Sampel von Gainward gekauft. War als 1080er Version empfohlen worden und ist als 1070er genauso klasse. Also danke dafür


----------



## Kondar (10. November 2016)

Fand die Test der mini-itx sehr interessant.
Das ist aber deutlich ausbaufähig.
Mehr Tower, mehr Netzteile, mehr 2,5 HDs  und natürlich mehr "itx" Grafikkarten.
Ich tucker immer noch mit ner GTX 750 TI rum und fand z.B. bei AMD garnichts (ab RX 470) und bei NV die GTX 1070 von Gigabyte die mir aber noch zu teuer ist. (Ich suche noch bei 1060 6Gb).


----------



## ger-outsider (11. November 2016)

Hi zusammen !!!

Muss leider auch negatives feedback geben !

Lese seit Jahren eigentlich immer gern die PC-GamesHadware ,
habe im letzter Zeit aber  immer mehr das Gefühl das sich viele
Artikel wiederholen bzw den gleichen Inhalt haben!

Immer wieder div. Benchmark von CPU`S,Grafikkarten in Spielen!
Nicht das das nicht auch mal Interresant wäre aber mal ernsthaft, wie Aussagekräftig
sind diese Test? 
Jeder User hat sein Pc doch anders Konfiguriert und somit laufen da doch ganz andere Programme 
im Hintergrund die Resourcen verbrauchen und so evtl. auch ganz anders arbeiten als 
die Systeme die nur zum Testen genommen werden ,was zur folge haben könnte das auch die 
zu testenden  Komponenten anders reagieren!
Klar kann ich anhand der Rohdaten gewisse Aussagen treffen aber ich habe da auch schon andere 
Erfahrungen gemacht!


Ich fände es mal viel interresanter zu Wissem wie und wo sich die einzelnen  Produkte der 
verschiedenen Hersteller unterscheiden !
Soll heißen : Wie ist der unterschied zb. der Palit Jetstream zur Super Jetstream und der GameRock
oder ist für mich als Spieler  auch andere Motherboards interresant als immer nur die speziellen 
Modelle !

Und zum schluß meines Feedbacks kommt eine Sache die mich schon lange stört!
Ich habe ja schon ein ziemlich betagtes System: i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
                                                                                                     GIGABYTE Z77M-D3H
                                                                                                     16 Gb Corsair 
                                                                                                    GeForce GTX 760  4Gb
                                                                                                     Drive Model: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
                                                                                                     Drive Model: Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB
                                                                                                     Monitor Samsung   U28D590 @ 3840 x 2160 (32 bit) (60Hz)
und wenn ich dann immer wieder lese welche probleme angeblich in Test oder andere Spieler mit ihren Frames haben, 
dann frag ich mich wieso?
Ich Spiele die meisten Spiele in 2560x1440 und die Details sind in der Regel auch hochgeschraubt und V-Sync an
und ich liege in der Regel zwichen 54 und 60 Frames!
Welcher Ego-Shoter-Spieler spielt mit max. Details? Wenn ich spezielle Einstellungen ( Rauch , Explosionen...) auf
voll mache habe ich in der Regel doch nur Nachteile weil ich weniger von der Umgebung sehe!
Bei Singleplayer Spielen mag das ja Sinn machen aber nicht bei Multiplayer!

Naja , nicht desto trotz werde ich mir die nächste Ausgabe von euch zumindest nochmal 
anschauen und hoffe auf interresantere Themen!


lg ger-outsider


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2016)

Die Kritik an den Mainboardtests ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar: Was sind "spezielle" Mainboards und welche "nicht-speziellen" vermisst du?


----------



## ger-outsider (15. November 2016)

Hi!
Also es gibt ja da zb bei gigabyte die Gaming-Serie mit dem :GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming,GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 (rev. 1.0),GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU (rev. 1.0) usw...
und die haben halt auch normale MB wie zb: GA-Z170X-UD5 TH (rev. 1.0),GA-H170-HD3 (rev. 1.0)und noch jede menge mehr !
Da fände  ich es  schön wenn diese Boards oder auch Grafigkarten mal getestet würden und beschrieben würden wo genau die Unterschiede liegen und wie diese sich bemerkbar machen.
Dattenblätter kann ich alleine lesen, habe aber nicht die möglichkeit mir erst das GA-H170-HD3 (rev. 1.0) dreimal zu kaufen und herrauszufinden wo der Unterschied ist.
(denn das gibt es 3 mal auf der HP von Gigabyte, mal abgesehen von noch weiterern dutzenden anderen MB) Bei anderen Herstellern sieht es ähnlich aus!
Und das meine ich dann mit speziellen und nicht speziellen Boards.
Denn auch wenn ich gerne Spiele heist das nicht das ich mir immer die teuerste Hadware holen kann und will und in den meisten fällen auch nicht brauch , da ich weder CPU noch sonstige Hardware übertakte !
In meinem speziellen Fall bin ich jetzt schwer am überlegen welche Grafikkarte ich mir von Palit kaufen  soll !
Wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Karten der GF 1060-Serie und da kann ich halt nur nach den Taktungen gehen,aber ich  weis nicht wie die sich in der realität schlagen !
Denn meistens werden immer nur einzelne Boards/ Karten von verschiedenen Herstellen gegeneinander getestet!
Ich  hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle meiner Kritik bringen,lool!

lg ger-outsider


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2016)

Es geht also vor allem um günstigere Mainboards? Keine Sorge, die vergesse ich nicht 
Von Gigabyte hatten wir da zum Beispiel das Z170X-Gaming 3 (dem Z170X-UD3 sehr ähnlich) im Test, von MSI das H170A PC Mate oder unterhalb von ATX das Asrock B150M Pro4S und das Asus H110M-Plus. Allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen: Bei 306 Mainboards alleine für den Sockel 1151 müssen wir die interessantesten Modelle herauspicken. Das größte Interesse bestand dabei an Z170-Mainboards für um die 150 Euro.


----------



## ger-outsider (17. November 2016)

hi ! 

Und genau das meine ich :"Von Gigabyte hatten wir da zum Beispiel das Z170X-Gaming 3 (dem Z170X-UD3 sehr ähnlich) im Test"

Wo bestehen da die Unterschiede bzw ist das Gigabyte  Z170X-UD3 für mich als Spieler nicht auch interresant und ggf sogar dann noch günstiger!

Ich  gebe Euch recht das man nicht alle Boards, Grafikkarten oder auch Lüfter von jeden Hersteller berücksichtigen kann , aber wenn ich subjektiv
das Gefühle habe in jeder 3 oder 4 Ausgabe kommen die gleichen Grundthemen wieder nur etwas verändert oder in anderer Konstelationen ( 09/16 Wasserkühlungsset, 11/16Ausgleichsbehälter für Waküs,
12/16 CPU auf Tauchstation) vor , das es euch an Themen mangelt !
Ich glaube auch das nicht in jeder 2 oder 3 Ausgabe in irgendeinen Bericht darauf hingewiesen werden muss,  das ich in Zukunft mit 4Gb Grafikkartenspeicher, probleme beim Spielen bekommen wenn ich mein
Auflösung  in 4K habe. Wenn ihr die verschieden Grafikkarten testet gebt ihr doch meisten eine Prognose wie Zukunftsicher diese sind , da muss ich nicht 2 Ausgaben später diese noch mal extra Thematisieren,oder?
Aber ok  evtl. sehe ich das alles nur etwas zu eng weil ich mir eure Ausgabe jeden Monat hole und dahin gehend auch immer Informiert bin , ihr wollt ja auch die gelegenheits Käufer vernünftig informieren!
Also nichts für ungut , und vielleicht kommt ja demnächst so ein Test wie ich ihn mir vorstelle !

lg ger-outsider


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. November 2016)

Ohne es selbst zu testen kann ich natürlich keine abschließende Beurteilung des -UD3 geben. Auf dem Papier hat es eine einfachere Audio-Lösung als das Gaming 3, einen Intel an Stelle eines Qualcomm LAN-Controller (die Intel gelten als pflegeleichter, ich hatte mit den aktuellen Killer-Lösungen aber ebenfalls nie Probleme), die Spannungsversorgung sieht etwas aufwendiger aus (Übertaktungsbeschränkungen vom Gaming 3 sind mir aber keine bekannt) und dem Gaming 3 fehlt die Segment-Statusanzeige, die zur Fehlerdiagnose durchaus praktisch ist. Alle anderen Eigenschaften, insbesondere Anschlüsse und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, werden identisch angegeben – alles in allem also ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie ein Hersteller mit minimalem Entwicklungsaufwand sein Portfolio differenziert. Das dies mittlerweile alle Marken machen (bei Asrock gibt es beispielsweise oft eine "Extreme"- und eine "Fatal1ty"-Version eines Board-Layouts, die sich nur in Kühlerfarbe und LAN-Controller unterscheiden), ist einer der Gründe für die große Anzahl an Angeboten.
Ich werde gucken, ob sich in zukünftigen Marktübersichten Optimierungspotential ergibt.

Bezüglich der Wasserkühlungstests möchte ich anmerken, dass es sich um grundverschiedene Themen handelt. Eine Wasserkühlung besteht nun einmal aus funktional komplett verschiedenen Komponenten – man braucht Kühlkörper, Radiatoren, Pumpen, Ausgleichsbehälter und Schläuche für einen kompletten Kreislauf. Obwohl wir jede einzelne Kategorie nur sehr selten testen (der zweigeteilte Ausgleichsbehältertest dieses Jahr war der erste bei PCGH überhaupt, Pumpen haben wir seit 3 und Radiatoren seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr getestet), ergibt sich so jede zweite Ausgabe ein Wasserkühlungs-bezogenes Thema. Aber das ist so ähnlich wie wir ziemlich häufig CPUs, Mainboards oder RAM testen – also "immer nur PCs"


----------



## matti30 (19. November 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie viel U/min beträgt die "niedrigste" Drehzahl im genannten Fall? Der F12 lässt sich prinzipiell mit unter 300 U/min betreiben. Subjektive Einschätzungen schwanken natürlich, aber man findet eher Leute die ab 500 U/min von "unhörbar" sprechen als Anwender, denen das im Falle des Arctic verbleibende Luftrauschen noch stört. Die Nebengeräusche sind, wie im Artikel erwähnt, auffälliger, würden bei so niedrigen Drehzahlen aber dennoch leicht von anderen PC-Komponenten übertönt werden.
> 
> Die HD-Series behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Bislang werden sie nur zu sehr hohen Preisen angeboten und mir wurde berichtet, dass Leistung und Lautheit nicht mit diesem Premiumanspruch mithalten. Damit wären sie (ähnlich den Riing – 140-mm-Test in PCGH 12/2015, Nachwertung in 01/2016) nur für Casemodder attraktiv, von denen aber vergleichsweise wenig Nachfragen nach Lüftertests kommen.



es soll ja auch seltene Exemplare geben, die schon 500rpm als zu laut empfinden. 
Ich lass meine Lüfter im Idle auch mit 500rpm drehen. Außer die 2 auf dem Morpheus, Die dürfen sogar mit nur 300rpm drehen


----------



## ger-outsider (20. November 2016)

Hi!
@PCGH_Torsten :
Muss mich nochmal kurz zu Wort melden!
Es wäre schön wenn ihr mehr Berichte wie in Ausgabe 09/14 "Die kluge Alternative" hättet !
Der Bericht bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt was ich meinte! Mehr davon in allen Bereichen!

lg ger-outsider


----------



## Schmuppes (28. November 2016)

Ich möchte mich bei euch bzw. bei Manuel für den Artikel über die Monitor-Halterungen bedanken. Bis ich das aktuelle Heft gelesen hatte, war mir gar nicht klar, dass ich eine Halterung mit Gasdruck-System überhaupt brauche, aber ich werde später meine Anschaffung abholen und aufbauen. Ich bin sicher, dass das Ding so gut funktioniert wie im Artikel beschrieben und freue mich wie Bolle darauf, den Bildschirm jederzeit flexibel positionieren zu können. Solche kurzen Tests zu Themen, die nicht direkt mit Gaming zu tun haben, darf es bitte auch weiterhin geben. Außerdem war der Artikel einfach gut geschrieben, Daumen hoch!


----------

